# What brushes etc do I need?



## robyn1972 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi my apricot Cockapoo Millie is now 14 weeks old and I would like to know what brushes are best to use to keep her in a good condition. Currently I just use a metal pin padded brush (similar to my own actually!) but her fur is getting fluffier and I feel I need to get something better but dont want to buy the wrong thing! 🐶🐾


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought the furminator slicker. I find it brilliant. Brakes through the matts while brushing. And it's gentle on their coat.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Check out this thread lots of good info and pics!
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=11662&highlight=brushes


----------

